
The Winners of the Apps for America Open Gov Contest - cjoh
http://sunlightlabs.com/blog/2009/04/20/and-winners-are/
======
viggity
I can't help but think that if this contest was run while the republicans were
in power, Filibusted wouldn't be the 1st choice pick.

Obviously, I have nothing to back that up, other than my spider sense, but
said sense seems to work to me.

